# I'm officially converted



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

to the Di2 that is! When I first got my Ultegra Di2 bike 2 months ago, the difference between that and my DA bike as far as shifting goes was nice but not monumental. Two months and 800 miles later continuously riding the Di2 I took my DA out for the first time for a 40 mile run. For the first 4 miles or so the difference was stunning! The Di2 was surely missed! After a while the feel of the DA came back but for the first 20 minutes or so it felt awkward. 
So electronic for me from now on all the way and for any new bike coming down the line.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

It is very similar to the transition process between downtube shifters and integrated shifters too!


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

So do you think I will have the same experience going from my campy record to DA Di2? 
I have yet to ride my Di2 bike, I just did my 1st on road ride for this season this morning, and the plans are to go back and forth between the Di2 bike and Record bike.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I really dont know. I had no issues with my mechanical DA but when I ordered the new bike I wanted internal routing and thus the Ultegra Di2.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

kondre2000 said:


> So do you think I will have the same experience going from my campy record to DA Di2?
> I have yet to ride my Di2 bike, I just did my 1st on road ride for this season this morning, and the plans are to go back and forth between the Di2 bike and Record bike.


Probably not so much in the whole scheme of things but maybe for the front derailleur shifting part.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

kondre2000 said:


> So do you think I will have the same experience going from my campy record to DA Di2?
> I have yet to ride my Di2 bike, I just did my 1st on road ride for this season this morning, and the plans are to go back and forth between the Di2 bike and Record bike.


Go get the Campy EPS Record Group.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Go get the Campy EPS Record Group.


You buy two Ultegra Di2 for the price of one Record EPS. But I'm sure it's money well spent 😁


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

dcgriz said:


> You buy two Ultegra Di2 for the price of one Record EPS. But I'm sure it's money well spent 😁


Well, I use to ride on the Dura Ace Di2 and I really love it. I sold my bike last year and I'm waiting for my new bike to be available. The only components missing is the Campy EPS SR Group. Yes, Ultegra Di2 is cheaper costing around $2300 vs $3900 for the Campy EPS Record. I guess if you are on a budget, the Ultegra Di2 is the way to go. Maybe you can wait for the Campy Athena EPS coming out during the fall.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

@ anthonyl88

Personally I have no current inclination to ever go with Campy or EPS as I dont see the benefits for my application. I have been running the Ultegra Di2 with mechanical DA bits since the beginning of the year and I am quite content with it. I do have several high end wheelsets all laced on CK R45 hubs and it makes it easy to alternate based on need, so I picked Shimano and stayed with it over the years.
I do get a kick however from the pricing I see out there when it comes to the EPS and the hype about it. $5k for the SR EPS because there are only 40 to be brought in the country? Give me a break. 
However, value is relative and we all spend what we must to keep us going. 
Dont misunderstand my statement as being disrespectfull to your situation. You called me out to play and I did.
Enjoy the new bike!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

dcgriz said:


> @ anthonyl88
> 
> Personally I have no current inclination to ever go with Campy or EPS as I dont see the benefits for my application. I have been running the Ultegra Di2 with mechanical DA bits since the beginning of the year and I am quite content with it. I do have several high end wheelsets all laced on CK R45 hubs and it makes it easy to alternate based on need, so I picked Shimano and stayed with it over the years.
> I do get a kick however from the pricing I see out there when it comes to the EPS and the hype about it. $5k for the SR EPS because there are only 40 to be brought in the country? Give me a break.
> ...


Yes, the Campy EPS SR is expensive for most people. I got to basically save everything I got to be able to afford the group. Also, I didn't misunderstand what you wrote. I almost bought the Ultegra DI2 but cancelled after I heard how soon Campy EPS was coming out. I didn't want to go with the DA Di2, since a new version is coming out soon. Since I got a Dogma 2 frame, all of my riding buddies said you must get Campy for the Dogma 2.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

AnthonyL88 said:


> ........... I almost bought the Ultegra DI2 but cancelled after I heard how soon Campy EPS was coming out. I didn't want to go with the DA Di2, since a new version is coming out soon. Since I got a Dogma 2 frame, all of my riding buddies said you must get Campy for the Dogma 2.


I know the feeiling. I thought of waiting for the new DA to come out but then decided to go ahead with the Ultegra Di2 and get my new bike now. The bike is Ti and made to accept internal wiring. There will always be new and improved things at the horizon. New harness, 11 speed, no harness, etc. That's what is keeping the world going round and round.

Enjoy the Pina! For kicks, tell your friends that the Dogma2 is shown on the Pina Site sporting DA bits. A protest letter maybe in order?


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

I love my campy record, but am itching to get my DA Di2 finished, I need to finish installing and I can start test riding, i just need some time to tinker with it, hopefully tonight and then test it sat on the trainer. I need to fine tune the whole set up as its a new frame too.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

There will be a lot of used DA Di2s on the used market to be had for a song when the new stuff comes out. I've got a couple of DA bikes that could possibly benefit from the upgrade. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

dcgriz said:


> There will be a lot of used DA Di2s on the used market to be had for a song when the new stuff comes out.


I hope so, but there's also a lot of people waiting for it to happen.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I hope so, but there's also a lot of people waiting for it to happen.


lol I'm in that boat... waiting for all the "must have Di2" folks to dump their DA 7900 parts!


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

The "must have Di2" has already happened I think, the "would like to have the old Di2" is waiting to happen together with the "must have 11 speeds".


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

kondre2000 said:


> So do you think I will have the same experience going from my campy record to DA Di2?
> I have yet to ride my Di2 bike, I just did my 1st on road ride for this season this morning, and the plans are to go back and forth between the Di2 bike and Record bike.


I have a Di2 bike and four Campagnolo mechanical bikes. And a couple Shimano mechanical bikes. Switching between them is no problem. I experience zero forgetfulness when shifting. My fingers know how to shift each bike when I am riding it.


----------

